# Wolf Hormones



## Kashou (Feb 25, 2013)

[Not sure if this would go here or off-topic so correct me if I'm wrong.]

Recently I started getting into crime shows on A&E and today a particular episode on CSI: Miami mentioned some guy selling wolf hormones as drugs. Later in that episode he died and a guy stole the drugs to use them wanting to become more like a wolf; he also owns a wolf pet of his own. I did a little digging to see what's up with the wolf hormone thing and, though there is very little actual details on the subject, I did find one site that mentioned some body builders that possibly use it like steroids. One final detail I should add, in CSI, when they were taking DNA samples and other things, they found that the guy who stole the wolf hormones, his pulse (I think it was) had decreased to that of a dog, a wolf to be precise suggesting some wolf side-effects had taken place in his body.

So, now my question to all of you, what are your thoughts on this? Do you think that taking animal hormones would have you become more like them in some way? Or is it just too farfetched?


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 25, 2013)

No, I think taking any kind of chemical substances from animals would simply conflict with your own biological stability, cause illness or organ failure. I mean if there were anything that acted like a supplement then the best that could be expected is changes in blood pressure, digestion, inflammation etc...But there is nothing you are going to take that's going to transform part of your biology to something closer to the source.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2013)

...It's  TV show...Unless there's some actual documentation rather than fictitious information from a cop drama show, there's not much to say about this aside from "It's CSI". 


I highly doubt Wolf hormones will turn you into a Werewolf or someshit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2013)

I think it's a piece of fiction that doesn't represent medical reality. 

Diabetes sufferers who use pig insulin don't become 'more pig like'.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it's a piece of fiction that doesn't represent medical reality.
> 
> Diabetes sufferers who use pig insulin don't become 'more pig like'.



Or if you give a person a pig heart, they'll turn into an actual pig. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Or if you give a person a pig heart, they'll turn into an actual pig. :V



This reminds me of people who claim that heart tranplants [human to human] have caused them to 'have a change of heart' in the emotional sense. 
Some recipients claim their new hearts are quite literally in charge of their emotions. 

...I suspect the psychological trauma of almost dying, the physical trauma of being opened up and having your ticker ripped out and the possible braindammage from having an ice cold body with no pulse for 6 minutes _might _have more to do with it.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> This reminds me of people who claim that heart tranplants [human to human] have caused them to 'have a change of heart' in the emotional sense.
> Some recipients claim their new hearts are quite literally in charge of their emotions.
> 
> ...I suspect the psychological trauma of almost dying, the physical trauma of being opened up and having your ticker ripped out and the possible braindammage from having an ice cold body with no pulse for 6 minutes _might _have more to do with it.



Their heart size grew six times that day as the doctor scared death away. :V

There are also that claim they take on a few of the "traits" of the donor after the transplant, same goes for people receiving blood transfusions.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Their heart size grew six times that day as the doctor scared death away. :V
> 
> There are also that claim they take on a few of the "traits" of the donor after the transplant, same goes for people receiving blood transfusions.



Unfortunately since donation is anonymous we can't implement large trials to prove them wrong, just insist that it's medically nonsensical.

One possibility to muse is that after a blood transfusion the hormones in the donor's blood may temporarily readjust your mood. But there's nothing quite as good at readjusting your mood as massive injury and bloodloss anyway.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> But there's nothing quite as good at readjusting your mood as massive injury and blood-loss anyway.


I can confirm this. I donated a large amount of blood for some organization (may have been red cross) and have never felt quite as soft and fuzzy. I also passed out for a few minutes. I was smiling the rest of the day, but it was mostly because I didn't have to do shit in class.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 25, 2013)

It's just CSI being CSI; coming up with 'compelling' stories by sensationaling the ideas of the uneducated and just plain dumb.


----------



## Benjaminhusky (Feb 25, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's just CSI being CSI; coming up with 'compelling' stories by sensationaling the ideas of the uneducated and just plain dumb.


just like they did for us...


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2013)

I swear the episode of CSI being described is pretty close to frankenstein or an episode of Grimm. How can audiences suspend disbelief over that sort of stuff?


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd be more concerned about the long term effect on my organs...


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I swear the episode of CSI being described is pretty close to frankenstein or an episode of Grimm. How can audiences suspend disbelief over that sort of stuff?


Because they don't have to suspend disbelief for that. They literally don't know better. As far as they're concerned, someone taking wolf hormones to become like a wolf is just as possible as taking vitamin C for a cold. Suspension of disbelief is only needed when you have enough knowledge to disbelieve in the first place.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 25, 2013)

Holy lol what a load of BS, CSI needs to learn to science.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 25, 2013)

Why of course you can!
If you take enough compounds may it be hormones of an animal, you will turn into one!
Why do you think diabetics act like pigs? Because they've taken insulin of a pig!
Also it's CSI. If you don't believe the science they apply in it, you are very wrong.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 25, 2013)

Everything I know, I learned from CSI. 

Teacher, mother, secret lover...


----------



## Sar (Feb 25, 2013)

Still better fiction than Twilight.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 25, 2013)

Its threads like these that help people think why furries are so insane.


----------



## Sar (Feb 25, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Its threads like these that help people think why furries are so insane.


I thought it was the murr-suits and drama at first.. :v


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Why should Furries take "CSI: Anywhere" seriously? Furries have quite a history with this show.


----------



## Riho (Feb 25, 2013)

I once took Fox Hormones.
Several minutes later, I was yiffing the nearest living thing.
Fortunately, it was Fuzzle, so I was covered.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 25, 2013)

Man, that sounds really stupid.  I went ahead and Googled 'wolf hormones', just to see what would come up, and all I got were forum posts and some of those weird sites that have lists of random words so you can click them and get viruses and spyware.  
What I want to know now is how many people are going to try it out after seeing that show.  Though I imagine 'wolf hormones' isn't something you can buy off of Amazon.


----------



## Kashou (Feb 25, 2013)

Interesting responses all around. My opinion on the matter, waited until later to state it for no apparent reason, obviously you're not going to become the animal of your choice just by injecting yourself with their hormones... But I do believe there have to be some side-effects from doing so whether that be you begin to mimic characteristics of that animal or you just start to lose your freakin' mind. Whichever the case, the subject does actually interest me and I do want to look into it further. And let the records show I do not ever intend on trying something like this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2013)

Injecting wolf hormones into your blood vessels is as effective as injecting limestone in the path of mimicking wolves. It takes the space of your own body's hormones/proteins/etc and lowers your own productivity.
You'd gain more from those hormones if you digested them instead.
If you actually think that it did anything - there's your side effect. The belief in such a redundant way of becoming an animal through hormones is the loss of a mind.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 26, 2013)

Riho said:


> I once took Fox Hormones.
> Several minutes later, I was yiffing the nearest living thing.
> Fortunately, it was Fuzzle, so I was covered.



That's so weird, because Mayonnaise was taking Fuzzle hormones while I was at home watching the Bunny channel.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 26, 2013)

Kashou said:


> Interesting responses all around. My opinion on the matter, waited until later to state it for no apparent reason, obviously you're not going to become the animal of your choice just by injecting yourself with their hormones... But I do believe there have to be some side-effects from doing so whether that be you begin to mimic characteristics of that animal or you just start to lose your freakin' mind. Whichever the case, the subject does actually interest me and I do want to look into it further. And let the records show I do not ever intend on trying something like this.


Chemical unbalance and placebo, my dear friend.

The chemical unbalance is simple: you're adding chemical markers and regulators to your system that aren't supposed to be there. The effects will most likely be random or null, because even though humans and wolves are both mammals their metabolisms are completely different. An essential hormone for a wolf might be toxic for you, or it might alter your metabolism in such a way as to be harmful. Or it'll likely just be filtered out by your kidneys as a foreign contaminant and peed all away. Or it'll make you psychotic in a distinctly unwolflike manner.

 I'm sure if you just injected the folks interested in "turning into a wolf" with saline solution dyed red (for effect, of course), they would soon start reporting becoming more fierce, more assertive, and to say their senses have become "sharper", that they have developed the ability to identify people by scent, and they'd start developing more animal-like habits and expressions (baring their teeth, stuff like that). Why? Because placebo is a _ridiculously_ powerful effect on a true believer, and those people usually don't have very good filters against perception or selection bias. They may say their sense of smell is much sharper than before since they can now sniff the steaks their neighbor is cooking for lunch, but the fact of the matter is that they simply never paid enough attention to realize the scent before.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 26, 2013)

Um, it depends. What hormones?

If it's testosterone then sure -- that's steroids, which is probably what they were talking about on the site you mentioned.

You would need to inject that, since you would digest it otherwise.

As far as turning into a wolf or dog (or becoming more wolf-or-dog-like) then no. That's just Hollywood silliness.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 26, 2013)

Kashou said:


> So, now my question to all of you, what are your thoughts on this?



Wait, you're actually considering this? Jesus Christ.

Fucking furries.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2013)

Kashou said:


> Interesting responses all around. My opinion on the matter, waited until later to state it for no apparent reason, obviously you're not going to become the animal of your choice just by injecting yourself with their hormones... But I do believe there have to be some side-effects from doing so whether that be you begin to mimic characteristics of that animal or you just start to lose your freakin' mind. Whichever the case, the subject does actually interest me and I do want to look into it further. And let the records show I do not ever intend on trying something like this.



It's psychology.

If I dressed as a doctor injected you with a placebo and said it was wolf serum that would make you part wolf, would you believe me?

Holtzmann said it best, and at most if you believe that it will grant you aspects of a wolf, then your mind is going to believe it to be true despite that you were given a placebo.

If anything, if you give yourself hormones, you may have side-effects that is somewhat analogous to when you went through (or going through currently) puberty.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 26, 2013)

Hahaha CSI!


----------



## JackTail (Feb 26, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Hahaha CSI!




I watched that for the first time an hour ago, dam I am even more confused about furies now!


Anyway, Injecting yourself with hormones is probably a bad idea.... The stuff you get of the buff guy in the gym is bad enough.


Though it would make a good since experiment


----------



## Sar (Feb 26, 2013)

JackTail said:


> I watched that for the first time an hour ago, dam I am even more confused about furies now!
> 
> 
> Anyway, Injecting yourself with hormones is probably a bad idea.... The stuff you get of the buff guy in the gym is bad enough.
> ...



$50 says some people on SoFurry are thinking about it.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Hahaha CSI!




If everything on CSI is real, does that mean Hogwarts is real too?


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If everything on CSI is real, does that mean Hogwarts is real too?



Tomorrow I'm going to watch a documentary called "We are Wizards" about Potter obsessed individuals. Maybe it will shed some light on that theory.


----------



## Brazen (Feb 26, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to watch a documentary called "We are Wizards" about Potter obsessed individuals. Maybe it will shed some light on that theory.



Please tell me it's online


----------



## Jaseface (Feb 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If everything on CSI is real, does that mean Hogwarts is real too?



Hogwarts is real to an extent.  They had to build a set to film the movie didnt they. :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> Hogwarts is real to an extent.  They had to build a set to film the movie didnt they. :V



It was formerly filmed in a castley building in [I think] Northumberland. I however heard it burnt down. 

Parts are also taken from oxford university.


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 19, 2013)

CSI sucks! Worst show ever! Taking wolf hormones will not make you look like a wolf or behave like one! If anything it will make you have the sexual behavior of a wolf... or make you crave human face flesh... CSI is never accurate on anything! Also they make furries look bad! Don't take CSI seriously... *facepaws*


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 19, 2013)

HaewooTheCat said:


> CSI sucks! Worst show ever! Taking wolf hormones will not make you look like a wolf or behave like one! If anything it will make you have the sexual behavior of a wolf... or make you crave human face flesh... CSI is never accurate on anything! Also they make furries look bad! Don't take CSI seriously... *facepaws*



Boy, you really suck at this whole trolling thing.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 20, 2016)

Fur and loathing......


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 20, 2016)

Tiamat said:


> Hahaha CSI!



Say what you will about that episode, that's where I found out what fursuits were.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 20, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Say what you will about that episode, that's where I found out what fursuits were.



1000 ways to die was my first exposure. I honestly thougt costume origies sounded kinda fun. First time something sexual didn't disgust me


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 20, 2016)

Nerine said:


> 1000 ways to die was my first exposure. I honestly thougt costume origies sounded kinda fun. First time something sexual didn't disgust me


I'll even say, that was probably how I found out what a furry actually was... well to a certain extent anyway.


----------



## Simo (Mar 20, 2016)

Nerine said:


> I honestly thougt costume origies sounded kinda fun



Same here! It certainly was among the more major appeals.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 20, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Say what you will about that episode, that's where I found out what fursuits were.


I'll admit, "Fur and Loathing" was what got me aware of Furries. Of course at that point, I still believed the whole "Zoom and Enhance" cliché, So, yeah, not a great first impression.
Wouldn't be until years later that I realized the science and... basically everything else of CSI was almost always exaggerated for dramatic effect and that ACTUAL law enforcement doesn't have NEARLY the case-solving track record of the Las Vegas Crime Lab in the show.


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 20, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> I'll admit, "Fur and Loathing" was what got me aware of Furries. Of course at that point, I still believed the whole "Zoom and Enhance" cliché, So, yeah, not a great first impression.
> Wouldn't be until years later that I realized the science and... basically everything else of CSI was almost always exaggerated for dramatic effect and that ACTUAL law enforcement doesn't have NEARLY the case-solving track record of the Las Vegas Crime Lab in the show.



I don't really remember having any particular repulsion to the episode, though maybe having seen plenty of CSI episodes by that point, the whole sexual focus didn't really bother me to any degree. Wasn't until later when I really dug into the fandom that I found the general disgust against the episode, though I still can't say I'm particularly appalled by it myself.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 20, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> I don't really remember having any particular repulsion to the episode, though maybe having seen plenty of CSI episodes by that point, the whole sexual focus didn't really bother me to any degree. Wasn't until later when I really dug into the fandom that I found the general disgust against the episode, though I still can't say I'm particularly appalled by it myself.


It exaggerated the subject (Furries) well out of proportion by focusing on the seedier part of the fandom (Gil Grissom's spiritual wisdom on the matter is present, but it's underplayed in this Episode)
Doesn't help that the episode basically mocked the fandom at every turn with terrible jokes, bad animal puns and even worse costumes.

Thinking about it, the episode is ridiculously stupid, I mean for one, what IDIOT would hold a furry convention in Las Vegas? Forget about fursuit orgies, you'd have to deal with a fursuiters passing out left and right!


----------



## Inzoreno (Mar 20, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> It exaggerated the subject (Furries) well out of proportion by focusing on the seedier part of the fandom (Gil Grissom's spiritual wisdom on the matter is present, but it's underplayed in this Episode)
> Doesn't help that the episode basically mocked the fandom at every turn with terrible jokes, bad animal puns and even worse costumes.
> 
> Thinking about it, the episode is ridiculously stupid, I mean for one, what IDIOT would hold a furry convention in Las Vegas? Forget about fursuit orgies, you'd have to deal with a fursuiters passing out left and right!



Indeed, it's about what you would expect from the media that has no idea what a furry is or know anything about the fandom.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Thinking about it, the episode is ridiculously stupid, I mean for one, what IDIOT would hold a furry convention in Las Vegas? Forget about fursuit orgies, you'd have to deal with a fursuiters passing out left and right!


----------



## Insanity Steve (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow just when I thought the writers couldn't get any worse they did


----------

